# Word Catheter



## Rgreen0118 (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone know the CPT for this procedure?

RGreen


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm looking into this now.
I belive (not confermed yet)
If the WORD cath is used when they do an I&D of Bartholin Cyst/Abcess
it is included.

I was given a tip to look on ACOG for this info, when i find some more , i'll post!


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 6, 2010)

99070 
Yes, 99070 can be billed with 56420 according to ACOG


----------

